# Uninstall stupid Yahoo Toolbar



## alienationware

Gosh, the Yahoo Toolbar on IE7 is so annoying.  I can't seem to find remove Toolbar in Add/Remove Programs.  And trying to uninstall from the toolbar genrates this dummy web address.  

So, how do I uninstall da stupid Yahoo Toolbar w/o resorting to a third party program.  What do I need to delete and where?


----------



## 001rome

try going to (at the top) "view then toolbars and unselect yahoo toolbar"


----------



## alienationware

Tried that.  The next time I re-open IE, da Toolbar reappears.


----------



## WeatherMan

Could always go into the yahoo toolbar program files and delete one of the dlls or files, then take the toolbar out of your customization toolbar area thing in I.E,  then hopefully It won't keep reappearing


----------



## Elvellon

Try *Start*>>*Settings*>>*Control Panel* and then click on "Add or Remove Programs". When the list loads (it might take a while) scroll through it and see if you can find the Yahoo Toolbar in the list. Then all you have to do it click the item in the list and select "Change/Remove".

Follow the prompts and hopefully it won't come back ever again! 

Deleting .dll files isn't such a good idea. It might effectively stop the program from working, but it will leave entries in your registry and maybe files on your computer that you don't need. It also might prevent you from uninstalling it properly (if you ever find out how to, )


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

Bootup05 said:
			
		

> Could always go into the yahoo toolbar program files and delete one of the dlls or files, then take the toolbar out of your customization toolbar area thing in I.E,  then hopefully It won't keep reappearing


No, use Add/Remove in the Controls Panel


----------

